# Horror fan slashed sleeping pal's face with Freddy Krueger-style glove



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/news/article-23391602-horror-fan-slashed-sleeping-pals-face-with-freddy-krueger-style-glove.do

OMG thats so psychotically awesome in some perverse way!


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Good thing he was not obsessed with smurfs


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Maybe now he'll spend the rest of his life someplace with guys who are psychotically obsessed with the movie Deliverance.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

A guy named Jason obsessed with Nightmare on Elm st...Weird.


----------

